# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Adobe Photoshop CS3 Extended 10 - помогите

## Lexus

Помогите пожалуйста! Установил Adobe Photoshop CS3 Extended 10, но не верно ввел регистрационный ключ, соответственно программа не запускается, ссылаясь на неверный ключ. Удаление и переустановка ничего не дают - не удаляется запись ключа из реестра. Чистил реестр с помощью программ и в ручную, без результата. Подскажите, где прописывается ключ!!!

----------


## voven

поверх него поставь др версию фотошопа апотом свою удалив корректно)

----------

